# 06 burstner 748 immobilizer



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

can anybody tell me if the 06 748 comes with immobilizer as standard or if not how you can tell if one is fitted.
thanks
Dave


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

All post 2002 vehicles should come with an imobiliser as standard. that's the law.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Yes Dave, as arh says. :wink:


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

standard. is the rsvr anything to do with aprilia?


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

Hi Dave

All Vehicles from around 1998 had to have a category 2 immobiliser as standard. Normally as a code inside the key. Which is not an alarm.

There are 2 Thatcham grades of alarms, Simply Category 1 Alarm, or 2 - 1 upgrade which can be fitted to vehicles with an immobiliser already fitted.

http://www.thatcham.org/security/pdfs/categories/LCVCAT2.pdf

Phil


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

tony645 said:


> standard. is the rsvr anything to do with aprilia?


yep certainly is,i used to have a tuned one which i did trackdays on but gone to motox now due to my lad which is how the camper has come about


----------

